# Magma Rda



## VapeSnow (2/8/14)

Just placed a order for a new dripper. The review is stunning for this device and i just had to get me one. Anyone out there have one and is it so good as they say it is?


----------



## VapeSnow (2/8/14)

Also hope its not to big? Will it fit good on my dna30 or ipv v2.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Just placed a order for a new dripper. The review is stunning for this device and i just had to get me one. Anyone out there have one and is it so good as they say it is?
> 
> View attachment 9064


 
Well I try not to rave until I have tested it for a while but I'm really happy with mine and I use mine for testing juice! I don't think you will be unhappy with your purchase!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/8/14)

Awesome stuff @Rob Fisher. How is the size?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Awesome stuff @Rob Fisher. How is the size?


 
Fits perfectly on my Sigelei 20W!


----------



## VapeSnow (2/8/14)

To be honest. I never held that unit in my hand so don't know the size. If you fit it on one of your reos is it like heavy to big?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> To be honest. I never held that unit in my hand so don't know the size. If you fit it on one of your reos is it like heavy to big?


 
Yip it's a little too big for the REO... it will probably fit the LP but will look silly... the LP really wants a Cyclone with AFC or as it sometimes called the Cyclops!


----------



## VapeSnow (2/8/14)

Okay cool. Ja a Reo is exactly a small device to use a magma on. I think it will fit the hana or ipv v2 good. Or i hope so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/8/14)

Awesome @JakesSA Posted this pic. So ya it fits good!


----------



## BooRad (2/8/14)

I have one currently sitting on my ipv. Let's start with cons first as I want the review to reflect a positive note by the end.
Cons: 

It does leak out of the threading every now and then due to condensation buildup (not too bad, plus most rdas leak a little)
Is slightly more noisy during draws than other rdas
Positive pin is long so will not sit flush with ipv even when ipv is fully adjusted, about 1mm gap on mine (device specific)
Doesn't produce the biggest clouds, but good enough
Pros:

Flavour, flavour, flavour! Set up right this thing produces so much flavour you almost think you are drinking vapour and forget to exhale. Seriously, I make my own juice and had to half the flavouring it got too intense. (Remember your build has a larger factor in this than the actual device)
Dripping well is nice and deep. Will keep you going for way longer than other rdas before having to struggle with locking bottle caps again.
Countering the leaking threads, I like the ease of not dealing with too tight or too lose o rings when removing the top cap. And you know that cap and the air flow control is not going anywhere once screwed down.
I haven't used anything other than my ipv and with magma since I got the duo and frankly everything else tastes bland after this.

Ps found my sweet spot at around 25w on a dual micro coil, wide open.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BooRad (2/8/14)




----------



## Silver (2/8/14)

BooRad said:


> I have one currently sitting on my ipv. Let's start with cons first as I want the review to reflect a positive note by the end.
> Cons:
> 
> It does leak out of the threading every now and then due to condensation buildup (not too bad, plus most rdas leak a little)
> ...


 

Great - thanks for sharing @BooRad 
I like the way you laid out the pros and cons. Great to read

Sounds like a wonderful device...


----------



## Paulie (2/8/14)

I also have one and can say It produces great flavour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (2/8/14)

@BooRad i havent had a chance to really play with my magma as yet, though i am extremely impressed with it, what builds in your opinion produce the best flavour in the rda

@VapeSnow all i can say is I have only built 3 coil setups for mine and the only reason for the second was just to see if it has more flavour, every setup works on this for me but I did a triple 26g single coil build and with the flavor from that I dont think I am gonna rebuild for a while.

Magma is one of the best for the flavor junkies like myself, you will definetely enjoy this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x (2/8/14)

oh yeah and to answer your question, it's better that what they say IMO


----------



## VapeSnow (2/8/14)

Thx @BooRad and @Alex. Awesome review guys really awesome stuff. Im also a flavor junkie and sum times i love that big clouds. Im so glad i went and place a order last night before the stock was out. Thx again


----------



## VapeSnow (2/8/14)

@BooRad where did you buy that drip tip?


----------



## BooRad (2/8/14)

Al3x said:


> @BooRad i havent had a chance to really play with my magma as yet, though i am extremely impressed with it, what builds in your opinion produce the best flavour in the rda
> 
> @VapeSnow all i can say is I have only built 3 coil setups for mine and the only reason for the second was just to see if it has more flavour, every setup works on this for me but I did a triple 26g single coil build and with the flavor from that I dont think I am gonna rebuild for a while.
> 
> Magma is one of the best for the flavor junkies like myself, you will definetely enjoy this one



I would say my favorite build on it so far is a twisted 26 gauge single coil, simple yet effective.



VapeSnow said:


> @BooRad where did you buy that drip tip?



The drip tip came from good ol' fasttech. It's a clone if a viscous ant drip tip


----------



## NickT (2/8/14)

My two kayfuns have been gathering dust and will be up for sale shortly since I got the magma. For me, it's that good.


----------



## VapeSnow (2/8/14)

NickT said:


> My two kayfuns have been gathering dust and will be up for sale shortly since I got the magma. For me, it's that good.


Buddy now i know how good it is. Thx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (2/8/14)

It works and looks awesome on a Nemesis my buddy has. So well in fact, that he doesn't use anything else anymore. His Kayfun and Aqua just gather dust according to him.


----------

